# A Newbies first effort



## tmuir (May 31, 2008)

A while ago I bought an old Australian made Renown toy steam engine to pinch parts off it to fix another engine but after pinching the bits I wanted I decided to keep the engine to restore once I got my lathe.
At some point in the past someone must of tried to run the engine with petrol instead of meths which resulted in the engine getting scorched all over, a lot of the engine also desoldered with a number of parts falling off and then obviously got lost.

I figured this was a good project to start on for my lathe as I had to produce a number of parts but as it wasn't a complete built it wouldn't take too long.

I needed to make all new bushes for the boiler, a new safety valve, overflow plug, filling plug, crank and a new cylinder and piston. I did my best to make them all look like the original parts.

Here is the first batch of parts I made.





The faceplate for the cylinder is an original part as I got that with the engine.

Here is the safety valve complete before I fitted the spring.





The completed cylinder and piston.





and finally a video of it all running.
I know this is all pretty simple stuff compared to what a lot of you can do but we all have to start somewhere and now I have the confidence to try something a bit harder next time.
I would like to thank everyone here that has taken the time to answer my questions to help me get this far.


----------



## Cedge (May 31, 2008)

Tony...
Advance to the experienced area and await further instructions....LOL. That isn't newbie work.

Steve


----------



## tmuir (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Steve.
Until I started making these parts I hadn't touched a lathe since I was 16 when as part of my apprenticeship in Telecommunications I did a two week metal fabrication course, so it was a steep learning curve to get going again. I made a few mistakes (But managed to hide most of them) but learnt a lot and I'm sure the next one I make will be better and made in less time.
All part of the fun.


----------



## malcolmt (May 31, 2008)

;D ;D ;D
Very well done indeed
keep up that good work,
Kind regards
Malcolm


----------



## Divided He ad (May 31, 2008)

I had a go at restoring a little damaged static engine I picked up on Eblah a few years ago.....

It looks nowhere near as good as yours, Maybe with my better skills now I should re-engineer it again... a one night project me thinks? (probably a week!! ;D )

Nice runner Tony  


Ralph.


----------

